# National BBQ Festival, Waycross, GA - Nov. 5-6



## bravery (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone going to this? Has anyone been in the past? I was thinking about going... it's about an hour and 45 minute drive away.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that one is close enough I just might have to go.


----------

